# Sticky  Members YouTube Vids



## GuitarsCanada

Post them here for all to enjoy. Band or solo


----------



## keto

Scott, is there a switch you can turn so that more than one youtube can be put in a single post?


----------



## YSebastian

I stumbled into this website by accident. I like to share this vid entitled "2 Peas In A Pod" with you. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIs1...1Sk-9UMBo0nhKPLFqdjZAJb&feature=share&index=2


----------



## hardasmum

Here you go!


[video=youtube_share;Ul7VN0XLZEY]http://youtu.be/Ul7VN0XLZEY[/video]


----------



## TWRC

Cool! I did a video blog last year and have a bunch of related material that maybe some of you have already seen.

Here's a few recent videos and you can see more on my YouTube channel. 

I even did a little pedalboard rundown. Maybe other GC'ers should do rig rundowns!!!

[video=youtube;zewCf-k1-tQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zewCf-k1-tQ[/video]

[video=youtube;bhfe1-ZbOD8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhfe1-ZbOD8[/video]

[video=youtube;UzheR-aat_Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzheR-aat_Y[/video]


----------



## hardasmum

TWRC said:


> I even did a little pedalboard rundown. Maybe other GC'ers should do rig rundowns!!!


I think this is a great idea and deserves its own thread!

BTW your band sounds great. Would be nice to share a stage together one day


----------



## TWRC

Thanks man. So do you guys! It would be totally sweet to do a Ramona / King of Foxes bill one day!

We've actually just started planning a Western Canada tour for the summer. Probably just a 2 week stint in Alberta > BC.

Maybe we should start a GC Rig Rundown thread?



hardasmum said:


> I think this is a great idea and deserves its own thread!
> 
> BTW your band sounds great. Would be nice to share a stage together one day


----------



## ezcomes

shot from a phone...this is a few months old...

[video=youtube;Q-88FV-90GA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-88FV-90GA&amp;list=PL6Jny6mZp_k4ai-jWrMVasOw11gdyggWY&amp;index=6[/video]


----------



## TWRC

^^YES!

Probably the greatest ROCK song in history if you ask me.


----------



## ezcomes

thx man...it's become pretty much a staple in our cover and original shows...

i like the rig rundown...mine is nowhere nice as that...but...i'll try to rig something up...


----------



## Dustman

Here's one we threw together for a local radio contest!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BLTR3-WDbY


----------



## parkhead

three traynor 50th anniversary amps in this one ... thats almost as many as Prince has lol 


http://youtu.be/BrrIpigLNS8

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/BrrIpigLNS8" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Toogy

From my band's little mini tour last summer

[video=youtube;oOzB6r_Cdac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOzB6r_Cdac[/video]


----------



## Evilmusician

*Rok-It Sauce ! My Instrumental Project !*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?

If you like the song please take a minute and give us a like ! thanks!
Comment's are also welcome ! 

https://www.facebook.com/RokItSauce​


----------



## djmarcelca

Really a big fan of ZZ Top.


[video=youtube_share;vIasV6wKz5U]http://youtu.be/vIasV6wKz5U[/video]


----------



## Evilmusician

[video=youtube;P4XuRkPu0AE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4XuRkPu0AE[/video]
Rok-It Sauce ! My Instrumental Project !


If you like the song please take a minute and give us a like ! thanks!
Comment's are also welcome ! 




https://www.facebook.com/RokItSauce


----------



## Dustman

[video=youtube;gIe-1ObTtSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gIe-1ObTtSs[/video]


----------



## Dustman

This one is from our recent show at The London Music Club. Hope to see everybody at Norma Jean's on March 29 when we open for the almighty Snakebite!!


----------



## hardasmum

From our first EP 

[video=youtube_share;fTLeFiPQ1ig]http://youtu.be/fTLeFiPQ1ig[[/video]


----------



## mario

hardasmum said:


> From our first EP
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fTLeFiPQ1ig]http://youtu.be/fTLeFiPQ1ig[[/video]




That is a great power pop song! Well done.


----------



## hardasmum

mario said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> From our first EP
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fTLeFiPQ1ig]http://youtu.be/fTLeFiPQ1ig[[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great power pop song! Well done.
Click to expand...

Thanks for watching and for the kind words.


----------



## Adcandour

hardasmum said:


> From our first EP
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fTLeFiPQ1ig]http://youtu.be/fTLeFiPQ1ig[[/video]


I agree with Mario 100%.


----------



## Orphenae

Hi, every one !

I presents an original song composed by myself. I tried to mix different kind of guitar. It's the first recording I'm pretty satisfied. So I'm will apreciate to read what you think of my song, and if you have advices, I'll be glad to read them too =)
[video=youtube;kEbPZOcDlos]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kEbPZOcDlos[/video]

Thanks for watching it, you can also like it and suscribe if you want more of my videos^^


----------



## Gomesongs

*Re: &amp;quot;Tropical&amp;quot; Guitar Work from Ottawa!*

Greetings, People. I'm releasing an instrumental, Latin guitar EP in September. Here is the promo video for it. Hope you enjoy. 
Best wishes, Terry 

[video=youtube_share;QamkztkSI7g]http://youtu.be/QamkztkSI7g[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca

Some 80's goodness


[video=youtube_share;gTjAUjawv-k]http://youtu.be/gTjAUjawv-k[/video]


----------



## djmarcelca

More 80's fun filled goodness

[video=youtube_share;2eYaXBRZZdE]http://youtu.be/2eYaXBRZZdE[/video]


----------



## Diablo

hardasmum said:


> From our first EP
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fTLeFiPQ1ig]http://youtu.be/fTLeFiPQ1ig[[/video]


Really impressed!


----------



## Option1

Agree with Diablo. Missed it when first posted, but really enjoyable song and vid.

Neil


----------



## hardasmum

Diablo said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> From our first EP
> 
> [video=youtube_share;fTLeFiPQ1ig]http://youtu.be/fTLeFiPQ1ig[[/video]
> 
> 
> 
> Really impressed!
Click to expand...





Option1 said:


> Agree with Diablo. Missed it when first posted, but really enjoyable song and vid.
> 
> Neil


Thanks guys!


----------



## PulienJier

Dammit! It seems like I wasn't there when the boat left the port, but I'll try to get in it.
Here is two short videos someone did at our last show, one of me with the poetess Celine Escouteloup doing a little bit of noise/poetry to warm up the stage before the first band entered

[video=youtube;bID-_5PNnTk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bID-_5PNnTk[/video]

We played that game where I would react to her reading for about ten minutes and people seemed to enjoy it quite a lot.

And then, a video of us starting our set... I don't know why the person only filmed 15 seconds videos (she said she didn't want to miss a thing)... Anyway, next time I'll threaten someone so we can have a video of us live.

[video=youtube;4jEbSjWaD6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jEbSjWaD6s[/video]


----------



## hardasmum

*A brand new video from our brand new album.*

[video=youtube_share;D-8JKz0qNDc]http://youtu.be/D-8JKz0qNDc[/video]

Here's a fresh one for you.


----------



## Chito

*Video of our song 'Little Butterfly'*

This video is from the song 'Little Butterfly' from our EP entitled 'I'm into fonography'.

[video=youtube_share;1FFQna7BV-E]http://youtu.be/1FFQna7BV-E[/video]


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Were BLAKKSTONE HEXX

[video=youtube;G1V949YrKVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1V949YrKVU&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Orphenae

Hi everonye, 

[video=youtube;M6bjwIB1Dso]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6bjwIB1Dso[/video]

here's my new video. It's an original song, recorded 2 weeks ago.
I need your feedback on it, I change some things compared to my last video.


----------



## johnnyshaka

*Re: A brand new video from our brand new album.*



hardasmum said:


> [video=youtube_share;D-8JKz0qNDc]http://youtu.be/D-8JKz0qNDc[/video]
> 
> Here's a fresh one for you.


Fantastic!

IMHO, this one and the first video you posted are better than a LOT of stuff I hear on the radio every day!


----------



## johnnyshaka

*Re: Video of our song 'Little Butterfly'*



Chito said:


> This video is from the song 'Little Butterfly' from our EP entitled 'I'm into fonography'.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;1FFQna7BV-E]http://youtu.be/1FFQna7BV-E[/video]


Great tune!

Was the video shot along the Rideau Canal and/or Rideau River? The waterfront shots looked so familiar (grew up in Ottawa) as I spent a lot of spring and summer days biking on those paths.


----------



## Chito

*Re: Video of our song 'Little Butterfly'*



johnnyshaka said:


> Great tune!
> 
> Was the video shot along the Rideau Canal and/or Rideau River? The waterfront shots looked so familiar (grew up in Ottawa) as I spent a lot of spring and summer days biking on those paths.


Thanks! It's the Ottawa river that you see in the background. Still a lot of people biking in those paths, even in the winter.


----------



## johnnyshaka

*Re: Video of our song 'Little Butterfly'*

Crazy buggers...no way my ten speed road bike would've kept me upright in snow like that!!!


----------



## PulienJier

*Re: Video of our song 'Little Butterfly'*

We had a special guest at our last show. 

[video=youtube;knjETi-wxvs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=knjETi-wxvs[/video]

[video=youtube;XYF_p-5rM9s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYF_p-5rM9s[/video]

The girl is an amazing Theremin and Violin player.

Sorry for the poor sound quality, this was recorded with a potatoe.


----------



## hardasmum

johnnyshaka said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube_share;D-8JKz0qNDc]http://youtu.be/D-8JKz0qNDc[/video]
> 
> Here's a fresh one for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic!
> 
> IMHO, this one and the first video you posted are better than a LOT of stuff I hear on the radio every day!
Click to expand...

I respect your opinion! Thanks.


----------



## Petey D

Got this with my phone, noodling around with some blusey stuff. Guitar's a Sparrow Big Daddy with P90s, through a Fender Vaporizer and an EHX OD Glove. Very low volume.

[video=youtube;Hl9Ov-M3XJc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hl9Ov-M3XJc&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## gtrchris

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gtrchris

zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Kirk Hiltz

Some Peter Green...LP 60s Tribute with out of phase P90s
Peter Green - "Need Your Love So Bad"


----------



## wilben

An Argentinean tune I'd like to share... played on my La Patrie Acoustic Guitar[video=youtube_share;KrJH3CaB-5c]http://youtu.be/KrJH3CaB-5c[/video]


----------



## shoretyus

Love that kind 



Kirk Hiltz said:


> Some Peter Green...LP 60s Tribute with out of phase P90s
> Peter Green - "Need Your Love So Bad"


----------



## ezcomes

editted...posted a vid...but now hear just how out of tune the bass guitar was...

editted x2

this is better...

[video=youtube_share;SCis6oaMtAo]http://youtu.be/SCis6oaMtAo[/video]


----------



## james on bass

I thought I had posted this video, but perhaps not in this thread.

[video=youtube;J9BXuGLuAj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J9BXuGLuAj8[/video]


----------



## davetcan

Nicely done, one of my faves!



Kirk Hiltz said:


> Some Peter Green...LP 60s Tribute with out of phase P90s
> Peter Green - "Need Your Love So Bad"


----------



## Slooky

gtrchris said:


> Here's another from a while back...still wish I had that Eastwood guitar really cool feel to it. Tons of other jams if you're bored at:
> https://www.youtube.com/user/gtrchris
> 
> [video=youtube;hViJhGW5doU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hViJhGW5doU[/video]


very nice!


----------



## hollowbody

This is from last weekend's soundcheck.

[video=youtube_share;lLNTdPPRukQ]http://youtu.be/lLNTdPPRukQ[/video]


----------



## Slooky

https://youtu.be/JtSt6-rTs6I

music starts at 1:07


----------



## djmarcelca

hollowbody said:


> This is from last weekend's soundcheck.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;lLNTdPPRukQ]http://youtu.be/lLNTdPPRukQ[/video]



Some fine singing there


----------



## hollowbody

djmarcelca said:


> Some fine singing there


Thanks! That's a tough one to really nail the harmonies. 

Btw - I'm the only one not singing


----------



## djmarcelca

[video=youtube;YZmG_CNXjeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZmG_CNXjeU&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

BTW; That's my Reissue '66 Epiphone Wilshire I'm playing there.


----------



## Orphenae

Hi guys !

This is 2 new videos i made recently. The first is an original song called Midgard. I try to mix different atmosphere in it. And the second one is a test, I cover the interlude part of A fair Judgement performed by Opeth with my guitar tone.

[video=youtube;l8mHyVW0HPQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8mHyVW0HPQ[/video]

[video=youtube;eWizBD1IsmA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWizBD1IsmA[/video]

tell me what you think about it !

Cheers


----------



## MikeM

Here's my cover of I Mother Earth latest single The Devil's Engine. I have a few other IME covers on my channel. Thanks for checking it out!

[video=youtube;xafAe4Yfdns]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xafAe4Yfdns[/video]


----------



## JeremyRice

qqqqqqqqqqqq


----------



## jeancoltrane

just noodlin about through my vox
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHXZal9she4


----------



## greenmeanh1

I will add a couple of my vids from my youtube
Drifting- Andy McKee cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRyIs2QfaQ0
Poppy- Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GboSLqu2aNQ
High Class in Borrowed Shoes- Max Webster Cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YdmLCH7A0s
Satch Boogie- Joe Satriani cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foT9CP_-v00
Steve Vai- For the Love of God cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-jBuXKKTfQ
Manhattan- Ella Fitzgerald cover
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO84V1VWwck


----------



## Adcandour

Slooky said:


> https://youtu.be/JtSt6-rTs6I
> 
> music starts at 1:07


I really enjoyed the music there. Nicely put together.


----------



## Guest

greenmeanh1 said:


> I will add a couple of my vids from my youtube
> Drifting- Andy McKee cover
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRyIs2QfaQ0
> Poppy- Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush cover
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GboSLqu2aNQ
> Manhattan- Ella Fitzgerald cover
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IO84V1VWwck


I really liked these three.
The old live stuff was cool too.
High Class a little fast. A finger twister fer sure. lol.


----------



## hollowbody

Here are a couple from my regular gigging cover band, Molly's Chamber:

[video=youtube;zviqsH87BQU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zviqsH87BQU[/video]

[video=youtube;8Ouk3PWLKgQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ouk3PWLKgQ[/video]


----------



## Slooky

adcandour said:


> I really enjoyed the music there. Nicely put together.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Gomesongs

Promo vid for a new September release (Smooth jazz/Latin guitar).
Thanks for listening/watching!

[video]https://youtu.be/iFpbsYqufGs[/video]

http://www.terrygomes.com


----------



## Orphenae

hi guys

here's my video

[video=youtube;YyQLzZ1DFM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyQLzZ1DFM4[/video]

let me know what you think about it !! I hope you'll like it^^


----------



## Robboman

Here's a vid from last weekend. My trio is pretty compact but we still had to squeeze into this place 

[video=youtube;wLN7OrGlvrs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLN7OrGlvrs[/video]


----------



## Toogy

Our new video we just released for our song "Nuclear Me" that will be on our upcoming Demo EP soon!

[video=youtube;1p9ToPZXGEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p9ToPZXGEk&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Robboman

Clips mix to show both guitarists and both bassists in our trio. :acigar:
[video=youtube;JKjCKKzbnkw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JKjCKKzbnkw[/video]


----------



## Orphenae

Hi everyone !!

Here's my latest stuff ,enjoy !! =)

[video=youtube;oF6CQUFiiHM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oF6CQUFiiHM[/video]

[video=youtube;YyQLzZ1DFM4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyQLzZ1DFM4[/video]

Cheers !


----------



## Chito

My band fonograph, recorded live during the Wounded Warriors Charity Benefit last Saturday July 11, 2015 at the Greenfields Pub, Nepean. Ontario


----------



## marcos

Another fine performance buddy. Well done.


----------



## shoretyus

yesssssssssss


marcos said:


> Another fine performance buddy. Well done.


----------



## Chito

Thanks Marc and Shoretyus!


----------



## Chito

While I'm at it, LOL, here's a couple of cover tunes we do.


----------



## robare99

None of these links work now


----------



## Chito

Fixed my posts.


----------



## Dorian2

Orphenae said:


> hi guys
> 
> here's my video
> 
> [video=youtube;YyQLzZ1DFM4]
> 
> 
> 
> [/video]
> 
> let me know what you think about it !! I hope you'll like it^^


I liked that quite a bit. Had a really cool moody feel to it. Loved the part in the middle that was almost a "James Bondish" vibe as well. Great sounding progression. Apparently your a bit into one of my favorite bands according to some other vids I watched of yours (Opeth!!!).


----------



## davetcan

I don't have much out there but here's the Wolfetone pup test i did many years ago. The LP is still my #1 and has been since i bought it in '93  Many of you have likely seen this already.






And here's a snippet from "Old Love" a few years ago.


----------



## Dustman

Here's one from my band Newport Electric. Recorded at EMAC in London On.


----------



## danielSunn0)))

I do vocals in a band, and this is our music video. Very aggressive, hope (some of) you enjoy!!

https://www.youtube.com/embed/Q22NOszProg


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

Blakkstone Hexx





 

and a short documentary about my life in music


----------



## Dustman

Here's another from Newport Electric. This one was recorded by students at OIART in London.


----------



## Ray Friday

Not sure if I can just post a "channel" but it's here:

https://www.youtube.com/user/rayfridaymusic

or, you can get to the channel from a video (seems like a popular one I guess):






I put the channel up for friends and family, most are original and some new stuff coming soon.


----------



## torndownunit

Old Band - Torn Down Units (Punkish Surf Music)






Newer Band - Burning Hatchet (Stoner Rock)


----------



## Guyfrets

So is the embed procedure: [VIDEO=youtube]oHg55JYRHAO[/VIDEO=youtube]?


----------



## torndownunit

Guyfrets said:


> So is the embed procedure: [VIDEO=youtube]oHg55JYRHAO[/VIDEO=youtube]?


I just press the little film icon in the toolbar and enter the video address. You don't need to type a shortcode.


----------



## Guyfrets

Thanks, torndownunit. Much appreciated!


----------



## Arek

Powerslave from Edmonton


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong

BSH stays busy in southern Alberta as a party rokk cover band with a few originals mixed in. Going into the future we will be recording our first full length album and doing more indie band gigs while still getting lots of stage time playing covers. Here is one of our original songs performed live at an Indi Band Challenge in late 2015 at the old Shamrock Hotel in Calgary.


----------



## Dustman

We threw this together last week live off the floor with our good friend Randy at Studio B in London. One of our oldest tunes. We're going to use it for the cbc Searchlight competition. What do you think?


----------



## silvertonebetty

My mesa and 82 squire 




Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## kyuquot

Here is one from The Spitfire Nines. It features B-nad's furry forearm to boot!

We shot this while working in Hotel2Tango in Mtl a couple of years back.


----------



## b-nads




----------



## b-nads

A little more Blackberry Smoke love. Not having a midi keyboard to access any sounds, I figured I'd try throwing some accordion on there (admittedly, it was a thought concocted with many Red Stripes in the system) Anyway, it turned out ok in there...my slide playing is still shit though - lol.


----------



## Guest

That was cool!
You have a nice voice.


----------



## Merlin

My day gig. I'm not playing guitar on this, just multiple woodwinds.


----------



## amagras

That was awesome and super fun @Merlin! Thanks for sharing such a wonderful video!


----------



## greco

Thanks so much for posting this!! 

You are extremely talented...Congrats!

You were dead on about the carpet...very "unique"...LOL


----------



## Paul M

Recorded live-off-the-floor at Studio 410 on Rymal Rd. just outside of Hamilton. We booked the studio for 6 hours on a Sunday, and managed to set up the band, set up the recording, set up the lighting and cameras, and get 10 minutes worth of usable audio. About 4 hours of audio mixing, and unknown hours in compositing later, and we've got a 7 minute demo reel of my band.

The video was shot with 2 Nikon D5200 cameras, one hand held, the other on a tripod on a home made dolly. We worked to get one "good" audio take, and made notes to know which audio take went with the video. We then played the tune 3 or 4 more times, also live off the floor, to get more footage to use. No click tracks, but our drummer is very good and while you can spot some audio/video sync problems here and there, I think the video represents us very well. There is a little bit of video trickery, but the audio is 100% what we sound like.

We had people on specific assigned tasks all day. One person looked for un-tucked shirts, popped collars, twisted guitar straps, visual glitches. Another was there to look for awkward moves. We don't have any choreography, but we want to look like we can move appropriately to music.

Quite importantly, Milkman was the arbiter of the clean take. He listened intently for sour notes, tuning or timing issues, anything music performance oriented. As long as he was listening to the whole band, everyone in the band could concentrate on their own parts.

We are constantly asked by potential clients for a video; it was time we had a decent video to share. It took months of planning, hours of rehearsal, and about $1000.00. The goal is more, and better paying, jobs. If that fails, we'll always have a decent video memory.


----------



## Merlin

Very nice!

I need to do a show reel for my cruise ship guest ent show. I'd love to present something this good.


----------



## Merlin

Here's a time lapse clip from Chorus Line at the Stratford Festival.


----------



## amagras

Thats could be a YouTube viral video but it's a little boring to watch with no audio, you have to post more videos explaining what you are doing!!


----------



## b-nads




----------



## b-nads




----------



## djmarcelca




----------



## djmarcelca




----------



## djmarcelca




----------



## djmarcelca




----------



## Guest

Nicely done on all of them.
If I could play/sing half as well as you, I'd be happy.
Is that an Ibby Artist you're playing?


----------



## djmarcelca

laristotle said:


> Nicely done on all of them.
> If I could play/sing half as well as you, I'd be happy.
> Is that an Ibby Artist you're playing?


First of all thanks for the kind words.

Yes it's a 2014 Ibanez AR325. (Artist) 
100% Stock


----------



## b-nads

Very nice job!


----------



## amagras

Great job as always @djmarcelca your post made me want to share some of our most recent blabbering (I don't think there should be a specific thread created by myself for my music):


----------



## djmarcelca

Nobody noticed the easter egg lyric in "keep your hands to yourself"?


----------



## Guncho




----------



## amagras

New song from my personal project, a lot more experimental (to me) and electro. Ready to hear whatever comes to your minds


----------



## Guest

Soothing, except for the keys(?) farting at ~1:30 mark and on.


----------



## greco

amagras said:


> Ready to hear whatever comes to your minds.


Thanks for posting this new song.

I really liked the more "traditional arrangement" (for want of a more accurate musical description) up to the end of the first minute...then lost most of my interest/attention after that. I blame my age. Probably that was the "best part" for other listeners...LOL.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Soothing, except for the keys(?) farting at ~1:30 mark and on.


Hey! That's my guitar #&*@ 

 



greco said:


> Thanks for posting this new song.
> 
> I really liked the more "traditional arrangement" (for want of a more accurate musical description) up to the end of the first minute...then lost most of my interest/attention after that. I blame my age. Probably that was the "best part" for other listeners...LOL.


That means good in my book, thanks Dave!


----------



## Guest

amagras said:


> Hey! That's my guitar #&*@


Aye! lol.
Doesn't fit the song. IMO.
Other than that, I like.


----------



## amagras

laristotle said:


> Aye! lol.
> Doesn't fit the song. IMO.
> Other than that, I like.


Now seriously, I think that's part of the loop I'm using instead of the traditional drum set, it's kind of difficult to get rid of. I'll leave it for now, maybe the song becomes popular in restrooms around the world and I make a ton of money lol
Jokes apart that's a great feedback.


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> Soothing, except for the keys(?) farting at ~1:30 mark and on.


@laristotle ....Do you think your age is a factor? 
Meant in the nicest possible way.


----------



## Admin

Guncho said:


>


This is awesome!

I'm a big fan of Lone Bellow, saw them live a couple years back. 
They shred the stage, and leave the audience dumbfounded in silence with their talent. 

You do a great cover! 

Richard.


----------



## Guncho

GCAdmin1 said:


> This is awesome!
> 
> I'm a big fan of Lone Bellow, saw them live a couple years back.
> They shred the stage, and leave the audience dumbfounded in silence with their talent.
> 
> You do a great cover!
> 
> Richard.


Thanks man! I've seen them at Lee's Palace and at the Tralf in Buffalo. They are amazing. Cant' wait to hear the new album.


----------



## Liz Hogg

Hi all,

Here's my website with all my music, both classical and my own usually electric compositions:
Liz Hogg

Hope you enjoy; my most recent video is here - Regondi: Nocturne "Rêverie" Op. 19:





Sincerely,
Liz


----------



## James

hey everyone - long time Grateful Dead fan here - every Jan/Feb the Dead invite fans to submit songs to their 'Grateful Dead Covers Project"

a couple of years back I wrote myself a new arrangement for a Dead song called "Dire Wolf" and sent it in - here's the link






There's an Ovation acoustic, a Les Paul Custom, and a Strat in that mix (I also ran the Strat thru an octave pedal and used it for a bass line too)

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Guncho

Hey Jim,

Nice I love the Dead.

I really enjoyed that but found your lead vocals are too low in the mix and have way too much reverb on them.

Really like the backup vocals and the rocking lead.

You should watch Kijiji for a cheap bass. I picked one up for $80 for recording.


----------



## djmarcelca

Liz Hogg said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's my website with all my music, both classical and my own usually electric compositions:
> Liz Hogg
> 
> Hope you enjoy; my most recent video is here - Regondi: Nocturne "Rêverie" Op. 19:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Liz


Your tone is lovely. Full, bright and projects all the way to the camera with negligible drop off.
Your transitions from high to low register are perfectly silent with no noticeable finger drag.

A very enjoyable performance.


----------



## Liz Hogg

thank


djmarcelca said:


> Your tone is lovely. Full, bright and projects all the way to the camera with negligible drop off.
> Your transitions from high to low register are perfectly silent with no noticeable finger drag.
> 
> A very enjoyable performance.


thanks!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

What do you get when you mash up alternative facts about Beastman from Masters of the Universe, The Baroness from GIJoe, Bones from Star Trek, and The Ultimate Nullifier from Marvel Comics?


----------



## Dustman




----------



## SaucyJack

A small tweek here and there and I'll consider it polished.


----------



## bw66

Thought I'd share this. From one of my sets at the Guinness World Record Attempt. I was a bit nervous when I saw that someone had posted this, but I don't hate it. A few minor brain cramps, and singing has never been my strength, but for my first time singing at a solo gig (other than open mics) I'm okay with it:


----------



## davetcan

Nice one Brian, great song, always liked Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## bw66

davetcan said:


> Nice one Brian, great song, always liked Crash Test Dummies.


Thanks Dave. I've always liked that tune (and that album) and it always seems to go over well at the open mics I go to - though they are a very friendly crowd. At the Guinness event it was mostly an unfamiliar crowd and they still sang along, so that was fun.


----------



## greco

@bw66 Well done Brian! Very impressive and enjoyable. 
Like @davetcan , I have always enjoyed that song.


----------



## bw66

greco said:


> @bw66 Well done Brian! Very impressive and enjoyable.
> Like @davetcan , I have always enjoyed that song.


Thanks so much!


----------



## Scottone

Here is a cover that I did with one of my bands for the Nuggets II tribute. It strays quite a bit from the original 
BTW, I'm singing and playing rhythm guitar on this one


----------



## djmarcelca

Some Video Of our last Show:


----------



## djmarcelca

More Video from Our last show:


----------



## djmarcelca

More Video from our last show:


----------



## djmarcelca

Last one (for now)


----------



## Chito

We had another House Concert last June 17th and this is called 'Bad Taboo' by the Carolyn-Fe Collective Blues - Acoustic 4.


----------



## Chito

Here's a cover of Whole Lotta Love from the same show.


----------



## Guest

That was cool!
I'm not quite sure, but, it seems to be just a bit out of sync.


----------



## Chito

laristotle said:


> That was cool!
> I'm not quite sure, but, it seems to be just a bit out of sync.


I just watched it more closely and you're right the video seems a split second slower. Must be when I trimmed it. I'll check it out in the original video. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## TVvoodoo

throwin' one up by Murray, for Canada Day. 






I have a little "unplugged"contest thread going on another forum where I'm trying to 
get members to post solo acoustic things, the critieria not being so much performance
or sound quality, but song choice and location. I'm Just posting in it to keep bumping it
and encourage the others to simply bang a quick one out. 

No matter how much I could be polished, still coal at best!


----------



## Kerri Hooper

First video from my solo album! Huge thanks to anyone who checks this out.


----------



## ForFoxSake




----------



## JCJ

A little blues instrumental recorded on a rainy morning, direct to an iPhone 6 w no effects or pedals.


----------



## greco

boomer said:


> A little blues instrumental recorded on a rainy morning....


Very nice! Thanks

The warmth of the classical guitar makes your playing gentle, relaxing to listen to and easy to enjoy.


----------



## Guest

I tried searching for Canada Day threads and all I could find were in the political section.
Anyhoo .. I finally received a coupla' short clips from the party that we played.


----------



## davetcan

Here's something from what seems like a lifetime ago 






This one is from 2008, an old Savoy Brown tune. We were a "bit" loud at this one, distorted the camera mic nicely.


----------



## dradlin

Continuing with Canada Day gigs, this from my latest project the Mojo Wailers...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## davetcan

dradlin said:


> Continuing with Canada Day gigs, this from my latest project the Mojo Wailers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Now that is really good stuff !!!


----------



## Chito

dradlin said:


> Continuing with Canada Day gigs, this from my latest project the Mojo Wailers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Great stuff!! Love it.


----------



## dradlin

Thanks guys, appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TVvoodoo




----------



## JCJ

Just a lyric video for now, but thought I would share. Using my Karol nylon string for the rhythm part, and OM steel string Karol for the mini solo. Ended up with more of bossa nova feel than i was expecting.


----------



## guifross

[Video] AC/DC - Back in Black - guitar cover
So fun to play it!
Hopefully you enjoy it!


----------



## JCJ

My take on the McCartney classic, Blackbird. Straight to iPhone. From the reading room of my condo. Editing by Kim Morris...guitar flubs by me.
Using my Tony Karol nylon string hybrid...


----------



## Jasrelic

Hey all, here's my YouTube a page and a sample video.
Over 6 MILLION views and close to 9000 subscribers and counting.
I do gear demos, covers, and some car videos, my other passion. Cheers!


----------



## davetcan

boomer said:


> My take on the McCartney classic, Blackbird. Straight to iPhone. From the reading room of my condo. Editing by Kim Morris...guitar flubs by me.
> Using my Tony Karol nylon string hybrid...


Well that is damn good! Really like the vocal too.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

The band I play drums in just finished up a session at Underground Sound in St. Catherines/Thorold.






Other band (bass) still mixin.


----------



## Fender007




----------



## Liz Hogg

*Britten, Benjamin - Nocturnal After John Dowland, Op. 70 - Video




*Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man

Here's one from my most recent gig.


----------



## torndownunit

Got my band back in action for our 20th anniversary. Here's a couple of (kinda crappy quality) vids from a holiday show in Orangeville.


----------



## axefiend

^^^ That's awesome Toast Man! Great sound!! You too Torn! You guys are so full of energy, gonna check out your free downloads too. Cheers!!

Here's some footage from a long time ago of my old band:


----------



## pipestone62




----------



## Robboman

Here's the new version of my very old Calgary band "Dangerous Goods"!


----------



## Robboman

Here's me playing the Tele I got from a forum member (also in my avatar). There is something about a Tele bridge pickup into a tweed amp


----------



## Guest

@Hamstrung and I play together with a fabulous singer and drummer called 'The Groove Robbers.
Highlight of our set for the Rock For The Kids - SickKids 5th Annual Fundraiser In Memory Of Steve Toms.
An honour to have our good friends Wendy Carraro and Emily Barkley of The Divines join us for this one!


----------



## greco

laristotle said:


> @Hamstrung and I play together with a fabulous singer and drummer called 'The Groove Robbers'.
> Highlight of our set for the Rock For The Kids - SickKids 5th Annual Fundraiser In Memory Of Steve Toms.
> An honour to have our good friends Wendy Carraro and Emily Barkley of The Divines join us for this one


I was at the gig! The Groove Robbers were great (as always). 
Congratulations and a big thanks to all in the band for working so hard and donating you time and skills to a wonderful cause. 

@laristotle ...your video is "Unavailable"


----------



## Guest

greco said:


> your video is "Unavailable"


Unfortunately, yeah.
Dan's checking to see if he can get a direct link.
I did an edit with our Face Book link in the meantime.

*edit - Hmm that vid doesn't show up there either.
It must be set as 'friends of friends' I guess.
But, there are other vids there to check out.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> Unfortunately, yeah.
> Dan's checking to see if he can get a direct link.
> I did an edit with our Face Book link in the meantime.
> 
> *edit - Hmm that vid doesn't show up there either.
> It must be set as 'friends of friends' I guess.
> But, there are other vids there to check out.


I'll see what I can do about getting that video. Stay tuned!


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> I'll see what I can do about getting that video. Stay tuned!


I found a way.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Good thumpin bud.


----------



## Hamstrung

laristotle said:


> I found a way.


What did you use?


----------



## Guest

Hamstrung said:


> What did you use?


As you're watching the vid on FB, 'right click' on it and select 'copy url'.
Paste it in the address bar and change 'www' to 'm', then enter.
Click on the vid and while it's playing, 'right click' and choose 'save as'.
After that, I uploaded it to my Youtube channel and embeded it here.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

First gig with either band in a long time - both been recording, then the holidays and people getting sick, but it's time to get warmed up again. We actually got double booked for this one with a drag queen night, so we had a rather raucus halftime show, and great fun was had by all. The whole band was recovering from the flu, which is why the frontman, who was still in a bad way, is off in the shadows there. I'm on drums.


----------



## Robboman

Here's my first in a series of vids of my other band Voodudes playing live in our band practice space. Same as Dangerous Goods, we used some old iPhones as cameras and tracked live off the floor, then I took all the raw footage and audio back home to mix and edit on my laptop.


----------



## Robboman

Here's another one.. keeping it Canadian! That's me singing these last 2 by the way...


----------



## Liz Hogg

Here is a video of Francisco Mignone’s Etude No. 1 which I recorded recently; hope you enjoy:


----------



## brucew

Dang, went back through a few pages on here. An awful lot of talent posted here!


----------



## greco

Liz Hogg said:


> Here is a video of Francisco Mignone’s Etude No. 1 which I recorded recently


So beautiful! 
Thank you very much.

This is about Francisco Mignone
Francisco Mignone - Wikipedia


----------



## Percy

......1980 Tokai Silver Star Strat thru a mid to late 1970's Garnet Gnome clean at low volume recorded with a 30 dollar web cam....


----------



## fogdart

Here's a one take video that I recorded with my iPad camera/mic to demo an ample that I've got for sale in the classified section.





And one with a Tele... Tried to play the same stuff:


----------



## Kirk Hiltz

Jamming to Van Halen 1


----------



## Liz Hogg

greco said:


> So beautiful!
> Thank you very much.
> 
> This is about Francisco Mignone
> Francisco Mignone - Wikipedia


Thanks!


----------



## Chito

Good stuff!


----------



## Percy

Old StuffGF^%@


----------



## Dorian2

Did this tonight. First Youtube video. Recorded with an Android using the video from the Google camera. Backing music is an MP3 in Reaper going out of a pair of M-Audio M3-6 Monitors that I picked up off of @Volke earlier. Hope you like it.


----------



## fnDan

First time on a stage in very long time.
I think I need to improve my stage presence.
Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Guest

error clicking


----------



## Guncho

Robboman said:


> Here's my first in a series of vids of my other band Voodudes playing live in our band practice space. Same as Dangerous Goods, we used some old iPhones as cameras and tracked live off the floor, then I took all the raw footage and audio back home to mix and edit on my laptop.


Nice I love that song.


----------



## Guncho

Robboman said:


> Here's another one.. keeping it Canadian! That's me singing these last 2 by the way...


Nice to hear a cover band doing something other than the usual classic rock covers.


----------



## Guncho

Here's my old band doing a Neil Young cover. I think I actually blew a power tube in the last solo and it threw me off for a few notes. Lost gain and volume suddenly.


----------



## Guest

Some crazy chicks that showed up at our gig last night.


----------



## Percy

Fun amp


----------



## Guncho

Percy said:


> Fun amp


Sounds weird as I think I can hear your actual strings louder than the amp.


----------



## Dorian2

Yeah @Percy. Turn that Amp UP! We wanna hear it!


----------



## Dorian2

fogdart said:


> Here's a one take video that I recorded with my iPad camera/mic to demo an ample that I've got for sale in the classified section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one with a Tele... Tried to play the same stuff:


Which Mini is that in the neck of the Tele? Sounds nice and dirty and disgusting.! I can taste the raunch!! I like it!!! Killer amp.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Guncho said:


> Here's my old band doing a Neil Young cover. I think I actually blew a power tube in the last solo and it threw me off for a few notes. Lost gain and volume suddenly.


Next time post the Public Enemy cover ;P


----------



## Guncho

Granny Gremlin said:


> Next time post the Public Enemy cover ;P


I wish I had video of that. One time in high school we performed the Public Enemy/Anthrax version with a full band and people started moshing. The teachers were freaking out. I still do a decent Bring The Noize on acoustic.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Straight from Muskoka 
He's gonna poke ya
With a rhyme right now.


----------



## Guncho

Lol


----------



## Percy

Guncho said:


> Sounds weird as I think I can hear your actual strings louder than the amp.


Yes i'm playing a Kramer Ferrington small body semi acoustic and the web cam is closer to the guitar than the amp.
I live in an apartment so i have to be careful not to play to loud.
Recording is something that i am not good at.
The last time i recorded anything was in the 80's into a cassette recorder.

I'm old.... as you can tell from this song and again not a very good recording


----------



## greco

Percy said:


> I'm old.... as you can tell from this song and again not a very good recording


Sounded very good to me! Congrats!


----------



## luigim

This one is lit, though I'm a noob...only can wonder how? lol


----------



## Geert van der Veen

ezcomes said:


> shot from a phone...this is a few months old...
> 
> [video=youtube;Q-88FV-90GA]


Really nice to hear someone covering a Beatles' song without trying to sound like The Beatles.


----------



## greco

luigim said:


> This one is lit, though I'm a noob...only can wonder how? lol


Thank you for this! I saw a father and son playing classical guitar player in that same square in Krakow a few years ago. The building behind is the Sukienice (a sort of market place) and is a famous landmark.
I might be totally mistaken (given my memory these days), but I think @Granny Gremlin is from near there??


----------



## Granny Gremlin

greco said:


> Thank you for this! I saw a father and son playing classical guitar player in that same square in Krakow a few years ago. The building behind is the Sukienice (a sort of market place) and is a famous landmark.
> I might be totally mistaken (given my memory these days), but I think @Granny Gremlin is from near there??


Your memory ain’t that bad yet. Love that square. You can hang out there for weeks and not get board.


----------



## davetcan

Geert van der Veen said:


> Really nice to hear someone covering a Beatles' song without trying to sound like The Beatles.


Yep, even the original guys didn't sound like The Beatles.


----------



## Geert van der Veen

davetcan said:


> Yep, even the original guys didn't sound like The Beatles.


Love the 'Father Ted' avatar.


----------



## Percy

Delay

If your somewhat out of touch with effects like myself and have only ever used reverb tremolo/depth or overdrive then delay is a ton of fun
Fender Super Champ X2 imho is a very good home amp.
My Kramer acoustic can take a beating and stay in tune.


----------



## Percy

Pink Floyd Jam


----------



## Colin Peters

Here's a link to my newest video. I've been trying to get more of a modern metal guitar tone.


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Us doing a Stereolab cover with twin Billy Duffy/Johnny Marr style solos. Teaser for our new record, Cherry Beast.


----------



## tonedr

Kid Charlemagne


----------



## Kevinloy

Me jamming after work


----------



## Percy

1991 Fender '62 avri Stratocaster into Fender Champ x2


----------



## JCJ

My take on the Christmas classic...


----------



## KapnKrunch

Thats great. Did you add the reverb or is that the room?

And merry christmas to you too!


----------



## JCJ

KapnKrunch said:


> Thats great. Did you add the reverb or is that the room?
> 
> And merry christmas to you too!


It was recorded in my condo lobby. Natural reverb  Using a small plug-in Shure mini mic into my iPhone. And thank you!


----------



## davetcan

boomer said:


> My take on the Christmas classic...


Wowser, great stuff!


----------



## R.M.J

Happy New Year


----------



## apixamonkey

My latest cover
Apixamonkey - X Japan - Endless Rain Solo Cover Last Live Version!


----------



## Lef T

Some good stuff.


----------



## tonedr

You're Still The One - acoustic cover


----------



## Jason B

Evilmusician said:


> *Rok-It Sauce ! My Instrumental Project !*
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?
> 
> If you like the song please take a minute and give us a like ! thanks!
> Comment's are also welcome !
> 
> Rok-It Sauce​


I really enjoyed that instrumental. It had nice phasing with a slightly offbeat rhythm. Thumbs up!


----------



## chuckv97

Pima Run... roll those 4 notes over & over


----------



## LIX

..


----------



## sman

Here is a single "Lost", from our new album "Crowe III":


----------



## Guest

Local bar in town hosts an open jam once a month, every second Saturday, afternoon matinee.
Our band's second appearance. This time with keys joining in.


----------



## davetcan

Tells me the post is no longer available on Facebook. Might be because I quit Facebook again a few months ago.


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Tells me the post is no longer available on Facebook.


Arrgh. I'll get back to that in a few minutes.


----------



## Guest

davetcan said:


> Tells me the post is no longer available on Facebook. Might be because I quit Facebook again a few months ago.


fixed


----------



## davetcan

Good stuff Larry !!



laristotle said:


> Local bar in town hosts an open jam once a month, every second Saturday, afternoon matinee.
> Our band's second appearance. This time with keys joining in.


----------



## greco

@laristotle Well Done! 

The added keys add an excellent 'dimension'.


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I like how she gets the banjo and accordion parts on the keys.


----------



## Guest

another one


----------



## R.M.J

Musical Continuum 2nd Installment


----------



## R.M.J

Musical Continuum 3rd Installment


----------



## R.M.J

Musical Continuum 4th Installment


----------



## TVvoodoo

quick 'n dirty, original piece


----------



## R.M.J

Musical Continuum 5th Installment


----------



## R.M.J

Musical Continuum 6th Installment


----------



## apixamonkey

Hello Everyone 

We are Obstrich Park band. 

This was recorded recently band practicing in the sound studio, we are passionate about jazzing mostly spicing cover songs and just for fun in general. We’re looking forward to any kind of collaboration and gig! Check out our live recording and hit me up if you like what you hear 

Apixamonkey Live JAM April 13 Part 1


----------



## AlexPlattGuitar

Hi there. New member. I have started making some videos of my guitar looping. Here is an original piece hope you like it.


----------



## Jim Soloway

Hola from Guadalajara, Mexico. Just recorded yesterday.


----------



## greco

Jim Soloway said:


> Hola from Guadalajara, Mexico. Just recorded yesterday.


Hola Jim!

Hope all is going well. 

Thanks for posting this. As always, your playing is wonderful!!
You are one of my mentors.

I must try some 10 Chrome/Flats tuned down. 
I have been trying these recently...Electric Strings | XL Pure Nickel Round Wound | D'Addario

Are you still using the DV Mark Little Jazz amp? Mine continues to give me a lot of pleasure. 

Margaret Stowe (May 3) and Ted Gibbons (May 10) are performing at our local jazz club. I am hoping to see both.
Calendar » The Jazz Room

Do you have a jazz venue reasonably locally?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco

AlexPlattGuitar said:


> Hi there. New member. I have started making some videos of my guitar looping. Here is an original piece hope you like it.


Welcome to the forum. 
I enjoyed your video and hope you will post more. 
I especially enjoyed your video of "Angie's Song" ...beautiful!

What is the amp you are using?


----------



## R.M.J

7th Installment from the Musical Continuum


----------



## Jim Soloway

greco said:


> Hola Jim!
> 
> Hope all is going well.
> 
> Thanks for posting this. As always, your playing is wonderful!!
> You are one of my mentors.
> 
> I must try some 10 Chrome/Flats tuned down.
> I have been trying these recently...Electric Strings | XL Pure Nickel Round Wound | D'Addario
> 
> Are you still using the DV Mark Little Jazz amp? Mine continues to give me a lot of pleasure.
> 
> Margaret Stowe (May 3) and Ted Gibbons (May 10) are performing at our local jazz club. I am hoping to see both.
> Calendar » The Jazz Room
> 
> Do you have a jazz venue reasonably locally?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Definitely still using the Little Jazz. I have a Micro 50 Jazz head and a Buscarino cab but the Little Jazz gets about 95% of my playing time.

No Jazz venues near by but we live in the middle of a thriving restaurant district and there must be 15 nice restaurants nearby that I could probably play at. Now it's just a matter of getting off my but and making that happen.


----------



## AlexPlattGuitar

greco said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> I enjoyed your video and hope you will post more.
> I especially enjoyed your video of "Angie's Song" ...beautiful!
> 
> What is the amp you are using?


Hi, it's just a little Marshall amp. Hoping to scrape up some money to buy a bigger amp at some point! I will post another video to YouTube soon I am just editing it right now. Thanks for the welcome this seems like a nice forum I will definitely spend some time here


----------



## apixamonkey

Here is Ostrich Park’s cover of Joker Xue’s Chou Ba Guai. We jazz up the tunes a bit and bringing some bossa nova sounding in. hope you like the vibe!


----------



## R.M.J

8h Installment from the Musical Continuum


----------



## TVvoodoo




----------



## apixamonkey

Apixamonkey Live JAM 11 May, Our weekly Jazz cover of the following tunes:

Joker Xue’s Chou Ba Guai
Can’t take my eyes off you/ I wish you love mashup
Jessie Reyes’s Figures
#jazz#jessiereyezfigures#livemusic


----------



## R.M.J

9th Installment from the Musical Continuum


----------



## Mark Barron

Hey guys! If you want some chill shred-ish instrumental music, you can check out my most recent video. Cheers from Winnipeg


----------



## John Reilly

Nice tune Mark !


----------



## apixamonkey

Just a shut up and play video of the Epiphone Matt Healfy 7 String Sig


----------



## R.M.J

10th Installment from the Musical Continuum


----------



## apixamonkey

NGD New Guitar Day KXK 27DC SO SICK!!!!


----------



## TVvoodoo




----------



## apixamonkey

How You Can Record A Song on iPAD & Roland GOMixer


----------



## apixamonkey

Taking our song into a singing completion 
Best Voice of North America, streaming on Canada National TV


----------



## apixamonkey

Funk Drum Loop 120 BPM for those wanna jam along


----------



## apixamonkey

another new cover, live at CNTV
Tian Mi Mi Bossa Nova Jazz by Shilu Wang


----------



## R.M.J

11th Installment from the Musical Continuum


----------



## apixamonkey

Just wanna share an experience (mostly fun) recording, making music on iPAD Pro. It went fairly as in how much the portability and power that little iPAD can offer. It is great for making demo or simply just working on some random ideas.


----------



## apixamonkey

The Best Voice OF North America 2019 Shilu Wang Compilations


----------



## apixamonkey

R&B DRUM LOOP 120 BPM for those who need to jam along


----------



## apixamonkey

Slipknot Tuned UP - Birth Of Cruel COVER 2019 (in Drop D Tuning)


----------



## Chito

Well here's a sampler/promo video of my band, River Blues.


----------



## marcos

Chito said:


> Well here's a sampler/promo video of my band, River Blues.


Having had the utmost pleasure of seeing them play i can attest that the energy is great and the talented musicians put out 100%. Good job guys and gals as usual.


----------



## Chito

marcos said:


> Having had the utmost pleasure of seeing them play i can attest that the energy is great and the talented musicians put out 100%. Good job guys and gals as usual.


Thanks Marc. Really appreciate the support specially coming from an excellent musician/guitar player.


----------



## AlexPlattGuitar

Here's a piece of classical music I put on the guitar (Chopin Prelude no.4)


----------



## greco

AlexPlattGuitar said:


> Here's a piece of classical music I put on the guitar (Chopin Prelude no.4)


Congratulations! 

This composition has such a "haunting" * feeling. 
(*for want of a better descriptor)

Just out of curiosity, have y0u listened to the other YT "guitar versions" of this?


----------



## AlexPlattGuitar

greco said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> This composition has such a "haunting" * feeling.
> (*for want of a better descriptor)
> Just out of curiosity, have y0u listened to the other YT "guitar versions" of this?


I have browsed other videos, yes. I think it's commonly either done on a proper nylon classical guitar, or done as an imitation of Jimmy Page's version. I wanted to do a more subdued and clean version with the harmony part clearly heard. The chords in this piece are just as beautiful as the very sparse melody so that's why I did a split screen so that you could see and hear both parts. Unfortunately the audio isn't top notch which is something I'm still working on.


----------



## SaucyJack

Good vibes going out to The Money Man and his cancer diagnosis. 

Eddie Money announces he has esophageal cancer - CNN

From my last band....


----------



## sambonee

AlexPlattGuitar said:


> Here's a piece of classical music I put on the guitar (Chopin Prelude no.4)


What was the mic placement. ? 

Nice.


----------



## apixamonkey

This Guitar Worth 10K ? - #SUHR 2015 Collection Guitar


----------



## apixamonkey

ApixaFAQ #Zemaitis #Fishman Fluence Reddit


----------



## whywhyzed

First gig with new band. The place seemed pretty empty, but the wait staff was moving something obviously - lots of traffic. Hopefully we'll get a following. Fun guys to play with regardless. Some guy randomly came up and gave us a $15 tip. lol. We gave it to the waitress.


----------



## apixamonkey

Ostrich Park - Feye Wong Hong Dou Red Bean Reggae Cover


----------



## apixamonkey

September Jam - Apixamonkey Studio Update Vol1


----------



## apixamonkey

Another live recording of my band Ostrich Park Live at WeFusion Music Bar


----------



## Chito

This was 4 years ago now with my former band, Fonograph.


----------



## apixamonkey

Ostrich Park Live At WeFusion Music Bar 12 Sep 2019


----------



## whywhyzed

Gig #2. Playing to almost no one again lol. Weather to blame- Poured rain all day at a motorcycle thing. Lol. We sussed out our pa anyway.


----------



## apixamonkey

Just like a little kid in the candy store


----------



## apixamonkey

NEW TOYS | BOYA BY-M1 Microphone Unboxing Review


----------



## apixamonkey

New giging video is out!


----------



## Gadzby

Hi guys,
Here's a little pot-pourri of my fingerpickin favorites, Chet Atkins style : 





Have a nice one


----------



## Gadzby

Hi again, here's my take on Surfer girl (Brian Wilson), hope you'll like it


----------



## apixamonkey

MUSICMAN | Cutlass RS HSS & JP6 Playthrough


----------



## Dorian2

S6. Open G. First tune I learned in that tuning. And iiii LIKE it! Gonna learn another few too. Don't mind the mistakes, we all make em.


----------



## skiddypop

Here is a music video I was just hired to play on - Note originally there was no solo, they asked me to improve one I had one take.

Enjoy


----------



## apixamonkey

#fishman #gomixer #fishmanfluence
Fishman Fluence Devin Townsend Signature Pickup | Apixamonkey Gear Review

Youtube:


----------



## apixamonkey

Already in love with this beast


----------



## dradlin

A brief promo video of my active project...


----------



## DavidP

What's "bigger than a Subaru"? _Pink Cadillac_ from a recent gig at the Roxy, Vancouver:




Cheers, D.


----------



## greco

dradlin said:


> A brief promo video of my active project...


EXCELLENT!! Congrats!


----------



## AlexPlattGuitar

A clip of my song "Lament" at Trees organic coffee on Granville


----------



## Misterock




----------



## apixamonkey




----------



## Doug Gifford

Recorded this some years ago. I still play guitar but play a *lot* more piano. These things come and go -- so long as I'm playing music, it's all fine.

One of my favourites of my own songs.


----------



## Dorian2

Just posted this in the Bass section. Hope you like.


----------



## apixamonkey

Seymour Duncan Mark Holcomb Alpha Omega Signature Pickups KXK #27 Guitar | Just Playing


----------



## apixamonkey

Check out the clean and low gain vibe


----------



## apixamonkey

Here is one of the live recap of my band, enjoy the vibes guys


----------



## apixamonkey

Part 2 of the jam


----------



## apixamonkey

Latest vid covering a side project building some poweramp 
Testing out A Custom Poweramp | Apixamonkey Gear Vlog


----------



## DavidP

I felt like I was 'driving my life away' getting home from this gig in downtown Vancouver in the 'snowzilla' late Sunday night!


----------



## Mooh

Can't believe it's been 25 years since this was recorded. We were sort of the darlings of the local celtic scene. If I remember it correctly, the studio had a pair of ADAT machines synched for recording mostly live off the floor, mostly one take. We were a well rehearsed band so this tune was largely done in one take. I can't be certain but I think I used a Washburn slope shoulder dread. The singer/pennywhistle player has a much better voice so I naturally wanted him to do the lead vocal. (Strange side affect of that is some folks assume he wrote the song because he sings it. The few times I've done it solo the subject has come up.) I had envisioned back up vocals but they never materialized.

The CD is long out of print of course, though it did get a bit of traction on CBC radio at the time, so about a year ago I threw this video together and joked to my family that at least they'll have something to play at my funeral.


----------



## davetcan

That's really nice Mooh!


----------



## AlexPlattGuitar

I've been in the studio putting an album together of electric classical guitar. Here's a video of a take I didn't end up using but it's still got some soul to it! (sometimes a bit of sloppiness is endearing)


----------



## greco

AlexPlattGuitar said:


> I've been in the studio putting an album together of electric classical guitar. Here's a video of a take I didn't end up using but it's still got some soul to it! (sometimes a bit of sloppiness is endearing)


Excellent!! 
Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## Mike2017

We recently played a gig at The Horseshoe, Our band Relic Kings is from northern ontario

more info at our website

www.relickings.ca


----------



## Mooh

davetcan said:


> That's really nice Mooh!


Thanks, man, much appreciated.


----------



## apixamonkey

The tiny Yamaha THR 10 II has blew my mind...


----------



## apixamonkey

Just another fun day playing guitar- Every Guitar Store Guitarist | APIXAMONKEY Vlog 15


----------



## Percy

Hey


----------



## Dorian2

AlexPlattGuitar said:


> I've been in the studio putting an album together of electric classical guitar. Here's a video of a take I didn't end up using but it's still got some soul to it! (sometimes a bit of sloppiness is endearing)



I think you need to put a little more emotion into it.  Great work.


----------



## Malesefalcon

12 String electric spilt 3 ways. Energetic garage rock duo from Toronto.





It’s good, I promise!!!!


----------



## apixamonkey

Yamaha THR 10 II Unboxing | Apixamonkey Review


----------



## TimH

I did this little video showcasing the differences between some popular OD's I considered for my board in the "higher gain" category.


----------



## apixamonkey

In a challenging time like this, I hope everyone stay safe and a have fun playing guitar. hope you like this video 
Ibanez S61AL Axion Label is Better Than You Think | Apixamonkey Review


----------



## apixamonkey

New contents continue - I Wish You Love Cover | Ibanez AZ EH10 Erick Hansel Sig


----------



## apixamonkey

New Episode is here - Not A Strats Not Even A Les Paul | Paoletti Guitars


----------



## apixamonkey

Keeping the positive energy going


----------



## apixamonkey

Fender Squier JIM ROOT Signature Guitar is Better Than You Think | Apixamonkey Review


----------



## apixamonkey

Lots of good things are gonna happen when you stay home and make music. Stay Home and Make Music Vol.1 | APixaMonkey Music


----------



## Dorian2

apixamonkey said:


> Lots of good things are gonna happen when you stay home and make music. Stay Home and Make Music Vol.1 | APixaMonkey Music


I hear what you two are trying to do here which I appreciate. For a little positive critique, I'd like to hear the rhythm of both instruments more in time and with tighter phrasing. Good job otherwise.


----------



## Liz Hogg

Here is my performance of Villa-Lobos: Suite Populaire Brésilienne, W020 – I. Mazurka-Choro/IV. Gavotta-Choro.





I hope you enjoy!
If so, please consider sharing the video and checking out my debut album which features this piece, along with music by Darr, Matiegka, Mignone Krenek and J.S. Bach:
Shop – Liz Hogg


----------



## apixamonkey

Dorian2 said:


> I hear what you two are trying to do here which I appreciate. For a little positive critique, I'd like to hear the rhythm of both instruments more in time and with tighter phrasing. Good job otherwise.


Thank you very much. Will definitely take away these comments and we are working on more tighter pieces and will be posting them shortly.


----------



## apixamonkey

Stay Home And Make Music Vol.2 | Apixamonkey Music


----------



## Guncho




----------



## Guncho




----------



## hardasmum

Junior Achiever was a band that I was in for nearly ten years. This is a demo we did in about 2006 for a song that was never released. We thought it was poignant to release it now so I put together this little video.


Stay at Home, Stay Safe, Save Lives ❤


----------



## apixamonkey

Loads good things are gonna happen when you stay home and make music. Stay Home And Make Music Vol.3 | APixaMonkey Music 
Stay safe and wash your hands ...guys


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Finally finished a vid for one of the songs off the record we put out last year.


----------



## apixamonkey

What Make This Mayones Regius Copy Guitar SO AWESOME | Apixamonkey Gears Review


----------



## apixamonkey

Stay home and play some music, so here is the Joe Satriani - Ten Words cover


----------



## Sunny1433

(sorry I missed this thread and uploaded this video on another thread). 

Hey everyone! I just finished a songwriting and performance program at Seneca College in Toronto and I wanted to share some music that I've been working on. It was such a cool process to be with other musicians and really learn the art of songwriting and making everything count.

Here's a YouTube video of my favorite composition that I've done: How Far Can We Run?






Also, here's another song that's coming out as a single on Spotify on May 2nd. I recorded this at The Orange Lounge Studio in Toronto as part of the program. We had some awesome sessions musicians on the track and I can't wait till it's out! This one is a live version from the Winterfolk Festival in Toronto. 

City of Sound:


----------



## Doug Gifford

Haven't put this on YT yet -- it's been years since I've used it -- so here's a link. Piano, not guitar, but that's what I'm playing most these days.








http://jazzagejazz.ca/resources/videos/windows open.mov


----------



## apixamonkey

Stay Home and Play Megadeth - Symphony Of Destruction | Apixamonkey Music


----------



## skiddypop

How I like to play the changes


----------



## apixamonkey

Steve Vai’s The Crying Machine cover


----------



## Liz Hogg




----------



## Granny Gremlin

Famjam cover of Aniol by Maanam (band of the preeminent Polish pop diva Kora, RIP, who apparently my mom went to school with; she was often compared to Siouxsie and Nina Hagen in the early part of her career, due in part to the emphatic nature of her delivery, as well as the aesthetic of their first multinational hit single; closest thing we had to a big post punk group, but this song is from 1990 which was the start of a new lighter/poppier post-communist phase for them).

It was a trip to record something in Polish; I’m not used to the different plosives of this consonant and sibilance laden language vs English; mic technique and vocal attack needs to be adjusted and I’m still figuring that out. 

This started as an piano lesson replacement exercise when social isolation started but quickly morphed into a larger project designed to lift Babcia’s spirits on this isolated Mother’s Day.

"Mam tylko jedno skrzydło
To prawie tak jak anioł ...
Szczęśliwe chwile to motyle
Miłość wieczna tęsknota"


----------



## KapnKrunch

Granny Gremlin said:


> project designed to lift Babcia’s spirits on this isolated Mother’s Day.
> 
> "Mam tylko jedno skrzydło
> To prawie tak jak anioł ...
> Szczęśliwe chwile to motyle
> Miłość wieczna tęsknota"


My mom was a "Bapcia" too. How the heck do you pronounce that dish with the wheat, poppy seeds and honey: pffshnnyeetsha??? Lol. Watta lingo!


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Sounds like some sort of kasha.


----------



## apixamonkey

The AMAZING Musicman St. Vincent HH BFR


----------



## galleon30000

Here is one ,of my 10 instrumental songs. " Red Planet " Thx for watching and listening !  (galleon30000) youtube


----------



## apixamonkey

Practice Sweep Picking with Me | Apixamonkey Music | Stay Home and Play


----------



## Doug Gifford

demo of the fireslide


----------



## minguitar

Ming Plays Hymne à l'amour


----------



## minguitar

Ming plays Una limosnita por el amor de Dios by Agustin Barrios Mangoré


----------



## KapnKrunch

Doug Gifford said:


> demo of the fireslide


Bic lighter? Lol.


----------



## Doug Gifford

KapnKrunch said:


> Bic lighter? Lol.


Bic lighter. Filled with lead.

fireslide.ca


----------



## Robboman

Here's a covertune my band Dangerous Goods has been doing for a couple years. We all phoned in our performance from home.


----------



## Robboman

...and here's another one of just me, playing live to a backing track


----------



## Robboman

...last one, my version of Under The Bridge to backing track.


----------



## apixamonkey

Continue practicing sweep picking and having fun as always #stayhomewithMe


----------



## apixamonkey

Stay home and play guitar continues


----------



## minguitar




----------



## apixamonkey

Practice C Major Swing Improvisation With Me | Apixamonkey Music


----------



## minguitar

my home recording 10 years ago... time flies


----------



## Percy

Down by the Sea Side


----------



## greco

apixamonkey said:


> Practice C Major Swing Improvisation With Me | Apixamonkey Music


Nice lines! Thanks for taking the time to do this.
Can you share the link to that backing track. Thanks.


----------



## Guncho

Percy said:


> Down by the Sea Side


Has a bit of a reggae vibe.


----------



## apixamonkey

greco said:


> Nice lines! Thanks for taking the time to do this.
> Can you share the link to that backing track. Thanks.





greco said:


> Nice lines! Thanks for taking the time to do this.
> Can you share the link to that backing track. Thanks.


Thank you so much for the luv! As far as backing track goes, just some random one on youtube, i might have forgotten which one exactly, but check out this one. Have fun jamming and looking forward to your lines as well


----------



## apixamonkey

I just uploaded an One Hour (you heard it right）Fusion Drum Track 90 BPM | Apixamonkey Music for those who stay home and need a back track to jam alone. hope you all stay safe and have fun


----------



## Liz Hogg

*Here is the last video I will post for a while as I commit to all new rep; hope you enjoy!*
*



*


----------



## minguitar

Camisassa, Claudio - La Ligamos (Milonga)


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## KapnKrunch

Alan Small said:


>


Good geography lesson too! Did you know the late Bill Kinnear in that neck of the woods?


----------



## mrichman

Here's a pretty straight ahead version of the old standard "Like Someone In Love". I'm using my 17" Comins Chester Avenue, pretty much 50/50 direct and mic'ed acoustically.


----------



## Alan Small

KapnKrunch said:


> Good geography lesson too! Did you know the late Bill Kinnear in that neck of the woods?


Hi Kapn,
Yes I played with Bill many times both up here and in the city at Gate 403 and a few other spots...He lived hard and died on stage doing what he loved.


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## Dom Polito

This album was a ton of fun.


----------



## Mooh

Here's another one take wonder. Marianne and I have worked together irregularly for over 25 years, usually for one-off gigs and recording, though we started with a band that played a lot. Briefly we were in high school together but didn't know each other then. This is from a CD she did for her family and friends. She made her living as an elementary music teacher and church choir director so what you hear is what you get, no fx. That's likely my Beneteau flattop I'm playing.


----------



## Mooh

My friend Deb is a really good wildlife photographer and I kept seeing her shots in my head with this recording so I put them together. Another friend was around to add fiddle but I play everything else. The original mix had actual swallow calls I recorded in my yard but they kind of sounded cheesy in the end, pretty sure I removed some piano as well.


----------



## John Reilly

Nicely done Mooh sounds and looks good Deb, has a great eye and you did her photos justice with your music!


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## Alan Small

thanks for taking the time to watch...I am eager to play live again with friends old and new.
Alan Small


----------



## Granny Gremlin

Did a Lana Del Rey cover


----------



## Big_Daddy

Our band was so starved to play that we decided to do a driveway jam last Sunday, the first time we had played together in four months. It was a blast and the neighbours loved it. Hope you all like it too!


Soul Society


----------



## apixamonkey

Fender Custom Shop '68 Relic Stratocaster - Black Paisley | Apixamonkey Music


----------



## Liz Hogg

Check out this video of last year's show at The International Gallery in Brooklyn, NY:


----------



## minguitar

Michel Colombier - Emmanuel - My arrangement


----------



## bw66

I was asked to submit a couple of videos for the Kawartha Virtual Concert Series, which is replacing their usual outdoor concert series which I was supposed to be a part of. 








I'm still a relative newbie to creating videos, but overall, I'm pretty happy with the results.


----------



## apixamonkey

Back with another shutup and play video 
Musicman BFR Valentine Walnut Limited | Apixamonkey Review


----------



## apixamonkey

New episode is here with this classy Suhr


----------



## kyuquot

Every Canadian band needs a maritime disaster song, so here is ours. The tale of the of three lighthouse keepers in the Princess Shoals light station during the Christmas Hurricane of the 1960's.


----------



## Permanent Waves

I did this earlier in the lockdown out of sheer boredom, since rehearsals with my bandmates were impossible. Full version of Rush's Hemispheres.


----------



## Double A

Latest Covid Jam!


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## Dorian2

Double A said:


> Latest Covid Jam!


Love the energy! Great job.


----------



## 720Guitars

If Ry Cooder were Canadian 🍁 and the movie were called “Paris Ontario”


----------



## Merlin

Here's my latest video project with the Jazz Mechanics Big Band. You'll see me on guitar as well as clarinets.


----------



## Liz Hogg

Proud to share my brand new video: Mauro Giuliani’s Variations On A Theme Of Handel, Op. 107.
I usually perform this piece around the holidays so wanted to squeeze in time to record it before the year was out.
Based on the Air (nicknamed “The Harmonious Blacksmith”) from Handel’s Suite No. 5 for harpsichord, this piece was published in 1827, 2 years before Giuliani’s death.
Please like on YouTube/subscribe/share if you enjoy.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## Midnight Rider

Moved.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Liz Hogg said:


> Proud to share my brand new video: Mauro Giuliani’s Variations On A Theme Of Handel, Op. 107.
> I usually perform this piece around the holidays so wanted to squeeze in time to record it before the year was out.
> Based on the Air (nicknamed “The Harmonious Blacksmith”) from Handel’s Suite No. 5 for harpsichord, this piece was published in 1827, 2 years before Giuliani’s death.
> Please like on YouTube/subscribe/share if you enjoy.
> Thanks for listening!


Bravo!,... fantastic playing and technique. You have a bright future ahead of you in the world of music. Post more when you get the chance.


----------



## apixamonkey

It’s been a while and I am back with a new vide...
NGD - So it’s the New Guitar Day! Sort of


----------



## apixamonkey

Another year, another review of my beloved Yamaha TH amplifier 
Yamaha THR-II Guitar Amplifier | One Year Later Review


----------



## minguitar

A legato etude by F.Sor


----------



## Merlin

I did the audio engineering on this project by Cawthra Park SS in Mississauga. Some great work by the instrumental, vocal, and dance students!


----------



## apixamonkey

Just another random jam


----------



## minguitar




----------



## Mooh

Another of my own tunes. Mostly one take per track, quick mix, throw a few images at it, post it, move on. Violin was by played by Jeanette Sears, I played everything else.


----------



## Mooh

This tune was written by English mandolinist and multi-instrumentalist Simon Mayor, though I am uncertain if he ever recorded it...I think not. I found the melody/chords sheet music in a pamphlet that came in one of his instructional VHS videos years ago. I've used it as an instructional tune myself but recorded it as much for Simon's birthday a couple of years ago (we're acquainted) as for my students to hear. It was originally titled Mandolin Minuet, but not being an actual minuet, he asked me to change the name to Mandolin Minute. Starts in G major, modulates to A major. I play all the instruments.

The images are from around my summer place.


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## Guncho

ezcomes said:


>


There's some cool stuff going on here. It's catchy, I like the energy and you weren't asking for feedback but I'm a natural feedback giver.

There's some timing issues in this song. Right off the bat the two galloping guitars just don't seem to be locked in together. There's some other timing issues as well in other sections of the song.

The sound of the vocals, the sound of the drums and the sound of the guitars don't seem to mesh very well. They seem isolated from each other. It doesn't sounds like three people playing in the same room.

The drums are obviously drum machine and very lacking in energy. Does your drum software offer the option of room mics? Maybe more of them. Some reverb on the whole kit. Make it sound like it's in a physical space. Try duplicating the drum track and compressing and distorting the second track. Mix in to taste. What you have is too clean. Too nice.

You need more of a Lars drum beat, less a rock one. More trash.

Turn down the crash cymbals. Crash cymbals on record are never as loud as drum machine programmers seem to think they should be.

Lose the double kick parts. Instead of making the parts it's in stand out, it makes the parts it's not in seem like they are missing something. Instead move from the hi hat to a crash cymbal.

Vocals seem very isolated and lacking in power. It doesn't sound like you're pushing very hard. Maybe some more layers of vocals and some more reverb?

I can't hear the bass.

Solo is great!


----------



## greco

Merlin said:


> I did the audio engineering on this project by Cawthra Park SS in Mississauga. Some great work by the instrumental, vocal, and dance students!


Excellent! Excellent! Excellent! 
Totally enjoyed everything about all aspects of the production
Congratulations to all that made it happen.


----------



## ezcomes

Guncho said:


> There's some cool stuff going on here. It's catchy, I like the energy and you weren't asking for feedback but I'm a natural feedback giver.
> 
> There's some timing issues in this song. Right off the bat the two galloping guitars just don't seem to be locked in together. There's some other timing issues as well in other sections of the song.
> 
> The sound of the vocals, the sound of the drums and the sound of the guitars don't seem to mesh very well. They seem isolated from each other. It doesn't sounds like three people playing in the same room.
> 
> The drums are obviously drum machine and very lacking in energy. Does your drum software offer the option of room mics? Maybe more of them. Some reverb on the whole kit. Make it sound like it's in a physical space. Try duplicating the drum track and compressing and distorting the second track. Mix in to taste. What you have is too clean. Too nice.
> 
> You need more of a Lars drum beat, less a rock one. More trash.
> 
> Turn down the crash cymbals. Crash cymbals on record are never as loud as drum machine programmers seem to think they should be.
> 
> Lose the double kick parts. Instead of making the parts it's in stand out, it makes the parts it's not in seem like they are missing something. Instead move from the hi hat to a crash cymbal.
> 
> Vocals seem very isolated and lacking in power. It doesn't sound like you're pushing very hard. Maybe some more layers of vocals and some more reverb?
> 
> I can't hear the bass.
> 
> Solo is great!


Thx for the notes


----------



## djmarcelca




----------



## Midnight Rider

Good job,... and, that phantom drummer is killer.


----------



## djmarcelca

Midnight Rider said:


> Good job,... and, that phantom drummer is killer.


R2D2 is working out well, glad you liked it


----------



## Liz Hogg

I’ve embarked on the long journey of learning all the Regondi etudes, my all time favorite guitar pieces. Here is Etude No. 1:




Please like on YouTube/subscribe/share if you enjoy.
Thanks for listening!


----------



## minguitar

Almande "La mom amy la"

Composer: Adrian Le Roy (ca 1520-1598)


----------



## apixamonkey

Not Just Another Random Weekend Jam


----------



## EADG

Here’s a lockdown tune I wrote with fretless bass in mind. A bit somber but that’s how you feel during an extended lockdown right?


----------



## minguitar

Choros (Domingo Semenzato)


----------



## Mooh

@minguitar That was nice. The house is asleep so I listened with the Sennheiser headphones. Well done!


----------



## Alan Small




----------



## Alan Small

Alan Small said:


>


thanks...i am an old man trying to be high tech with a cell phone!


----------



## minguitar

Pavaniglia con parti variate by Giovanni Paolo Foscarini


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## minguitar

Allegretto (Carulli, op, 241, no. 14)


----------



## minguitar

*Always With Me (Itsumo Nando Demo)*


----------



## minguitar

Ballet (Anonymous)


----------



## Tigger25

I have been working from home the past year and a half...obviously like everyone else no gigs. So to keep from going crazy I started posting youtube "shorts" ...I now have too many to mention on my channel. Here's one demoing a Celestion Blue that I bought through this forum ...with an AC30CCH


----------



## minguitar




----------



## apixamonkey

Here is what I learnt after practicing Tosin Abasi’s thumping everyday for a month


----------



## minguitar

Allegretto
op. 50, no. 22

Composer: Mauro Giuliani (1781 - 1829)


----------



## Mooh

Found this mix while purging my GarageBand files a while back. Not quite as clean as it ought to be but it's kind of my guerrilla style of recording that results in that. Guitars, bass, mandolin, and...I rarely record myself playing piano but my increased unwillingness to record with others means I have to play it, however minimally. Photography is mine.


----------



## minguitar




----------



## Milkman

33 years ago, in a Galaxy far, far away....well actually, just across town at the Alex.


----------



## Peel Ferrari

Sick Hiway: Mashup of Greta Van Fleet and Led Zeppelin by the Trippie Hippies.


----------



## Slooky

EADG said:


> Here’s a lockdown tune I wrote with fretless bass in mind. A bit somber but that’s how you feel during an extended lockdown right?


That was beautiful! Its a shame that the fretless is not heard much these days. I have always like that sound! Great job!


----------



## EADG

Slooky said:


> That was beautiful! Its a shame that the fretless is not heard much these days. I have always like that sound! Great job!


Thank you Slooky


----------



## elgoulin

Wanna share my friedns band music, I think they are cool!


----------



## Slooky




----------



## Peel Ferrari

New song!


----------



## Guncho

Peel Ferrari said:


> New song!


Constructive feedback
Jees those high hats are bright and loud
Would have been more believable if the singer had a mic on a stand. Everyone else is doing the "live performance" thing except her.


----------



## Mooh

For Christmas.
My usual first or second take, guerrilla style production.


----------



## paraedolia

My main gig is with this singer songwriter. Mostly we play as a duo, but added a cellist (although this song is just bass and vocals, cellist on backing vox along with the banjo player from one of my other projects). Here's the latest video from the album released last summer.


----------



## apixamonkey

Check out my experimental music/EP here


----------



## Ronniedblues

Here’s an original song on acoustic guitar “Right Between The Eyes” Ronnie Douglas


----------



## Twiz

Here’s a vid of my band performing live off the floor at Jukasa Recording Studio outside Hamilton Ontario last summer.


----------



## Guncho

Twister said:


> Here’s a vid of my band performing live off the floor at Jukasa Recording Studio outside Hamilton Ontario last summer.


You guys sound great.


----------



## Twiz

Guncho said:


> You guys sound great.


Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## Mark Brown

Well, it ain't my sound, but it sounds great.
Really clean recording too it is a really good mix. Tip your hat to your engineer for me would ya.

Thanks for sharing that. I enjoyed it.


----------



## Twiz

Brunz said:


> Well, it ain't my sound, but it sounds great.
> Really clean recording too it is a really good mix. Tip your hat to your engineer for me would ya.
> 
> Thanks for sharing that. I enjoyed it.


Thanks, the engineers at Jukasa did a great job, and I actually mixed this in my studio.


----------



## Ronniedblues




----------



## Jim Soloway

I wrote this just as I was getting ready to move back to Canada in 2013 after 25 years in the US. It has steadily evolved since then (and gone through a few changes in the title) as we continued to move. I finally got more serious about the piece when we returned to Canada once again, this time from Mexico in 2020. After all those moves over those years we finally seem to have made a home in Dartmouth Nova Scotia. 

The guitar I'm playing is a Soloway Gosling (made by my old company in 2011). It's tuned down to D standard. I recorded it in Reaper using the Custom 57 amp model in Scuffham's wonderful S-Gear amp suite plug-in. 

And for those who are interested, I finally seem to be closing in on a sequel to Bare Handed, the album I released in 2012. Hopefully I'll be able to say something more definitive on that front soon.


----------



## Mooh

@Jim Soloway Very nice indeed!


----------



## Guncho

I don't think I've ever seen a guitar with just a neck pickup.


----------



## Mooh

Guncho said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a guitar with just a neck pickup.


Lots of archtop hollow body "jazz boxes" have only a neck pickup, but not so many solid bodies. Cool idea, I think.


----------



## Milkman

Guncho said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a guitar with just a neck pickup.


Here's one.









Weir Poorboy build


I ordered a Weir Poorboy four weeks ago. He said his typical build time is six to eight weeks. I sent him an email today asking how it was going. He sent this: No worries. I know how it is. It's going well. We had a little set back with a machine that we had to re-calibrate that cost a few...




www.guitarscanada.com


----------



## Jim Soloway

Guncho said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a guitar with just a neck pickup.


One of the perks of owning the company that built the guitar is that I got to set the specs for all of my own guitars. This one also has extra wide spacing so it plays almost like a classical. With all of the very many comings and goings of guitars in my life over the last 12 years, this one remains my #1. The term "fits like a glove" seems to be very appropriate for this guitar and me.


----------



## Jim Soloway

Milkman said:


> Here's one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weir Poorboy build
> 
> 
> I ordered a Weir Poorboy four weeks ago. He said his typical build time is six to eight weeks. I sent him an email today asking how it was going. He sent this: No worries. I know how it is. It's going well. We had a little set back with a machine that we had to re-calibrate that cost a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.guitarscanada.com


I almost bought a Poorboy last year. I kind of wish I had.

And thanks to all for the interest.


----------



## Guncho

I somehow ended up onstage at a Legion open mic night. Had never met either of the other guys before. Showed the other guitar player the "riff" right before we started the song and I don't think I warned him he would be taking a solo but he handled both well. Drummer bailed which is too bad as it would have been better with drums.

Song is California by Semisonic (Closing Time band)


----------



## Doug Gifford

Wrote this about five years ago, which would mean that Mary Ann is 70 today. The refrain is kind of doo-*** and the verses are kind of disco. At least, that's how I hear it.


----------



## Mooh

A little Canadiana for you. The solos are usually one take because I'm impatient and distracted.


----------



## Chito

This is my band AnjChito's promo video recorded live at the newly renovated Rainbow Bistro in Ottawa.

Members: Angie Barkhouse on Vocals/Saxophone, Chito Salazar on guitar, Marco Kabeya on Bass and Ivan Dimitrijevic on Drums. Keys by Bill Code but he has now left the band.

Music composed and written by Angie Barkhouse and Chito Salazar


----------



## whywhyzed

Our most obscure cover.. always someone singing along though.


----------



## Doug Gifford

We needed a short promo thing. Doing a full video may happen someday but meanwhile this should get across what we do using materials I have at hand.


----------



## Jim Soloway

This is a new original piece called "A Prayer For Mykolaiv". My father's family came to Canada from Mykolaiv in what is now Ukraine over 100 years ago. It's now one of the focal points of the Russian invasion and their story is both inspiring and bittersweet.


----------



## Mark Brown

Always impressive sounds my man.


----------



## Jim Soloway

Mark Brown said:


> Always impressive sounds my man.


Thanks Mark. Some interesting responses to this one on the YouTube page. I think this one is the most moving thing anyone's ever posted on one of my videos.

_"Thank you for your music. I live 20 km from Mykolaiv. The city suffers greatly from Russian rocket fire every night... Mykolaiv does not give up!"_


----------



## Milkman

Doug Gifford said:


> We needed a short promo thing. Doing a full video may happen someday but meanwhile this should get across what we do using materials I have at hand.


Yeah baby, Gershwin!


----------



## Milkman

There's no solo on the original song, but I put one in anyway.


----------



## Milkman

Bloody Well Right Pt 1






Bloody Well Right Pt 2


----------



## HeavyMetalDan

Here is a fun acoustic cover me and my buddy Ray did


----------



## HeavyMetalDan

Milkman said:


> There's no solo on the original song, but I put one in anyway.


Awesome solo 👏


----------



## Milkman

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Awesome solo 👏



Thank you (not really but I appreciate the kind words).


----------



## Milkman




----------



## Mooh

Jim Soloway said:


> This is a new original piece called "A Prayer For Mykolaiv". My father's family came to Canada from Mykolaiv in what is now Ukraine over 100 years ago. It's now one of the focal points of the Russian invasion and their story is both inspiring and bittersweet.


Very nice, as always.
Not sure what took me so long, but I subscribed to your YouTube channel just now.


----------



## Jim Soloway

Mooh said:


> Very nice, as always.
> Not sure what took me so long, but I subscribed to your YouTube channel just now.


Thanks. Hopefully there will be a new video this week.


----------



## ezcomes




----------



## Doug Gifford

From our first Kingston gig at the RCHA club.


----------



## Doug Gifford

From a few years ago. I'm thinking of reviving it as a choral arrangment. A town _needs_ a song. A town needs a really bad song. And this is it. I wrote it special. I see a small choir singing this without any apparent awareness that the first verse is idiotic and second scurrilous.


----------



## Mark Brown

I like it, but whatever you do, do NOT let the choir figure it out man, then they won't sing it any longer.

The Parking is Free (mostly) 

Super fun!!


----------



## Mooh

Composition: Turlough O'Carolan. Photos: Deb Johnston. The rest is me.


----------



## Mooh

When old guys get together to play old tunes.


----------



## Mooh

A hymn with little improvised parts midstream. I'd rather be walking in the woods thinking about God than sitting in church thinking about a walk in the woods.


----------



## JCJ

I wrote this song in response to the 2008 financial and housing collapse, and how people who stood for those affected were marginalized, and mocked. The Occupy Wall Street movement had/has a powerful message, and government (and business) entities did little for the ordinary citizen, yet bailed out financial institutions who have little changed their ways. Business as usual. Inequity and inequality continue and with many examples the average working person is worse off than before. I invite you to read/listen to Robert Reich and Chris Hedges, among others. Wealth in the hands of a few is a bad idea, and dangerous. 

If you last five minutes through this song, I thank you. Recorded in a very spare style, in one take, with an acoustic guitar and a vocal. Jacob McCauley plays the bodhran. I am trying to get a Leonard Cohen vibe in my voice. My apologies to Mr. Cohen. 

We are being sold snake oil, and there is little alternative at this time. Support small, local business. And be loyal to them. Let's start there. 

JCJ Oct 2022 

Rising Young Man

He’s a rising young man, suit and a tie
Never enough money, never enough of the pie
Let me say this to you and yours
Fortunes are made on the backs of the poor

Played football in college til he blew out his knee
Took a management job, the head of team
Went through the ranks with disregard
For the lives that depended on workin’ hard

There is an angle, there is a move
More and more it’s my only groove
How much is enough, when does the boy rest
He’d bring down an empire as a way to invest

Weather change it’s a way to control
How the markets will move when he puts on his show
There on TV in our front rooms
Condescending, patriarchal, spinning doom

Rome may be burning so let ‘em eat cake
If they didn’t see it coming it’s not my mistake 
If this was the wild west, sell snake oil to you
And you’d buy it cause y’all need a fix for these blues

There is an angle, there is a move
More and more it’s my only groove
How much is enough, when does the boy rest
He’d bring down an empire as a way to invest

When you own big business, you own the news
One percent win and the rest of us lose
They throw a few crumbs, make you grateful
Full disclosure this is truly disgraceful

If you’re honest, decent, the hard workin’ kind
You’ll end up helping, keep this in mind
A few will make it, you can join the club
You’ll soon be like them and much less like us

There is an angle, there is a move
More and more it’s my only groove
How much is enough, when does the boy rest
He’d bring down an empire as a way to invest

He’s a rising young man, suit and a tie
Never enough money, never enough of the pie
Let me say this to you and yours
Fortunes are made on the backs of the poor
Let me say this to you and yours
Fortunes are made on the backs of the poor

© songsarefiction/EastOak Media group
words and music JCJ

Guitar and vocal: JCJ
Bodhran: Jacob McCauley
Oakville Beer Barrel Choir: Mike Clarke, Steve Kirstein, Jacob McCauley, Jim Jones (not me!), Jimmy Ruffolo

Recorded at River16 Studios September 2012
Producer: JCJ
Engineer: Steve Kirstein
Mastered at Joao Carvalho by Tim Branton
Photo: Kyle Weir

...


----------



## 50 Mission

I'm one of the guitarists for 50 Mission. We are a Tragically Hip Tribute Band. 50missionband.com or 50 Mission - YouTube 

Our singer is very Gord sounding, and the band works very hard to play the music note for note, beat for beat.  

We have a couple videos posted. Let me know what you think!


----------



## rousseau

Experimental YouTube shenanigans.


----------



## rousseau

A new one. Imagine AC/DC by way of New Order, and you're not even close to halfway there.


----------



## VanillaTrice

Here's a solo cover I did a while back for a White Lion tune:





I have all sorts of stuff on my YouTube channel including reviews and licks and song tutorials. I'm trying to get to 1K subs so YouTube will consider monetizing my channel, so if there is anything on there that peaks your interest, please feel free to hit that subscribe button and help me out! (Thanks!!!)


----------



## Chito

This was part of the livestream shows we did during the pandemic. We are recording this and will be part of the album to be released in the spring 0f 2023. Song is called Cracked Wide Open. This was one of the songs Angie and I wrote almost instantly where we got the song done in almost one pass. Just came together really fast.


----------



## Mooh

Chito said:


> This was part of the livestream shows we did during the pandemic. We are recording this and will be part of the album to be released in the spring 0f 2023. Song is called Cracked Wide Open. This was one of the songs Angie and I wrote almost instantly where we got the song done in almost one pass. Just came together really fast.


Subscribed.


----------



## Dorian2

Interesting. I just rewatched the video I did now and noticed a section with a shit tonne of interferance. Certainly wan't like that originally or for a while after.

Must be a new "thing".


----------



## Midnight Rider

Here's something from 11 years ago. Went to a buddies 50th surprise birthday bash in 2012. His wife told me to bring a guitar so I grabbed a suitcase and 6 string then headed 1,000+ miles northwest to join the fun. Birthday boy sat in on drums and another buddy on vocals & harp stepped up to the mic,... all of us going in cold with no prior rehearsal or look at a setlist. It was a little rough at times not knowing some of the songs but we managed to keep it somewhat on the rails with some quick cues and help from the 'Rough Edges' members. Took a bit to figure out the rig of the guitarist who let me step in for a bit.

Drinking copious amounts of beer beforehand with many of the ol' forest fire fighting crew didn't exactly help matters on my end either, lol,... but damn it was fun, lol.

Anyways, you don't have to watch the entire video as I listed the time markers of each tune if interested.
1: 25 - The Breakup Song
9:15 - China Grove
12:05 - Lie To Me
19:16 - Susie=Q
23:55 - Listen To The Music
26:35 - Roadhouse Booze 🤤🍺 Blues
32:22 - Life In The Fast Lane
34:12 - Rock'n In The Free World
41:43 - You've Got Another Thing Comin'


----------

